# Brent Hinds Epiphone Signature / He's pissed at Gibson content



## Blood Tempest

Pics first. She looks bad ass.

Instagram

Instagram

Here's the caption from the headstock pic:



> Got my Proto type B.Hinds signature series Epiphone guitar in the mail today.maybe one day I'll be good enough on the guitar that they'll make the one I actually play made by Gibson custom shop and it's a silver burst custom Flying V .it only took them (epiphone)4 years to get this one wrong but at least they got it done. And the mistake was they painted it wrong instead of silver burst it's black on black which I'm in love with now so it's a great mistake ..dealing with "Gibson" trying to get this signature series thing to happen with there custom shop proved Impossible given the nature of how difficult and flaky the people at Gibson custom shop are.thanks Epiphone for finally coming thru ..Gibson you will not be getting thanked by me as you guys are a bunch of wankers .


----------



## asher

Wow.

Also, silverburst would be cooler


----------



## Blood Tempest

I love that he referred to them as "wankers" in the last sentence.


----------



## Mprinsje

what a guy 

guitar looks cool though, always wondered why he never got a sig while bill did.


----------



## Thorerges

Woah. Didn't Bill get a signature USA series?


----------



## schecter_c7

It's kinda messed up that Bill has two Gibson signatures and Brent can't get one. I've been hoping they'd release a Gibson silverburst flying v for him for some while now. That's the only flying v I'd ever be willing to pay Gibson flying v prices for


----------



## manu80

wow ! love the "custom" look of it !
Yeah he 's a strange guy...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

At least he's making it affordable. That thing abso....inlutely perfect.


----------



## JD27

That is a bit odd that he has so much trouble, yet Bill Kelliher has had 2 signature models released over that time period.


----------



## manu80

just the jack plate looks a bit off...


----------



## JD27

Hmmm indeed. Although, there isn't much special about either of Kelliher models (though I love both of them) minus the color and Lace Pickup. I wonder if there was some specs that he wants that Gibson didn't want to do for him.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Knowing Gibson, they probably aren't too cool with him playing PRS and ECG models at his choosing. My guess would be an exclusivity clause in order to make him one, given that "ass kissing" comment.

Either that or the guys at the Gibson custom shop really don't understand the difference between black and silverburst when an artist requests that color scheme.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If I remember correctly, the prototype of the Halycon had slight differences compared to the final version. Judging by what Brent said, he wanted the V to look exactly like his custom SB V, but Gibson must have said no.

EDIT: And what Blood Tempest said. He played a lot of different brands while Bill stuck with Gibson. I know before he was a signature endorsed artist, he had some guitars from different brands, but stuck with just Gibson once the Golden Axe was released.


----------



## Blood Tempest

That would be pretty stupid. An artist wants their signature model to look exactly as the custom model they use onstage show after show, yet the builder says no. POWERTRIP MUCH?


----------



## schecter_c7

JD27 said:


> Hmmm indeed. Although, there isn't much special about either of Kelliher models (though I love both of them) minus the color and Lace Pickup. I wonder if there was some specs that he wants that Gibson didn't want to do for him.



Well Gibson has made a lot of unpopular changes lately and seem to do what they want and not really care about what anyone else wants, so I guess I can see why he would have trouble dealing with them on a signature. 

I still hope they eventually release a gibson copy of his V, but I might give the epi a try regardless. It looks very nice even though its black and not silverburst.


----------



## Sicarius

I don't understand why he doesn't tell Gibson/Epiphone to .... off and go to some other brand. ESP and Jackson make Vs, I'm sure either brand would love to pick him up and give him a JP/USA level signature along with a lower end version.

Unless he just loves drama and whining on social media.

I'm not a fan of Mastodon, but seriously, go somewhere else where you'll get what you're wanting instead of dealing with some shitheads you don't like.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

He did tell Gibson to .... off it seems, but according to him, Epiphone had different (and better) management.



> julio_brasil79 I'm confused... Aren't gibson and epiphone both part of the same corporation?





> bhinds no there not


----------



## HurrDurr

This thing is sick. I can see this hitting store shelves at around the same price as the Robb Flynn, $900 USD. Honestly, I don't think either of these are worth that price, as I've played the Flynn model myself and was *grossly* unimpressed and underwhelmed by it. Played like pretty much any Epi out there; solid and decent, but the fit and finish just wasn't up to par with some of the stuff I've seen from brands like Fender and Ibanez for around $400. If these were to have come out at around $500-$600, I'd say they'd be adequately priced.

That said, not being able to afford something _expensive_ or simply not willing to pay its price doesn't necessarily mean it's _overpriced_. I don't see an issue paying a such a sum If the build quality is to a level that genuinely reflects its price tag. However, I can't justify the price of the Robb Flynn based on the two I've tried. Granted, it's not like I've tried every Robb Flynn V out there, but even I'd expect to not be underwhelmed twice in a row. This is mainly just my personal opinion. I'm sure there are a lot of folks out there that aren't bothered by stuff like small finish blemishes, sharp frets, etc., and wouldn't mind paying nearly $1K USD for it, but not I.


----------



## schecter_c7

Sicarius said:


> I don't understand why he doesn't tell Gibson/Epiphone to .... off and go to some other brand. ESP and Jackson make Vs, I'm sure either brand would love to pick him up and give him a JP/USA level signature along with a lower end version.



Well he mainly uses Gibsons so I understand why that would be the brand he wants a signature from. Plus he normally goes for vintage instruments, so I couldn't see him playing an ESP or Jackson


----------



## Thorerges

Here are my two cents:

I have been a Mastodon fan since 2003. I can tell you one thing, Bill and Brent are two entirely different people. Bill strikes me as being far more educated, nuanced and definitely a better talker than Brent is. I actually exchanged a few e-mails with him and he's at the very least able to write an entire paragraph without any grammatical errors, unlike Brent. Brent is straightforward, not extremely expressive and I doubt this kid even studied any English in school, he invested all of his energy into playing music and as a result he is (in my opinion), the better guitar player. Every single interview I've seen with Brent has been epically silly, he just doesn't know how to string together a coherent, meaningful sentence without sounding like he is stoned out of his mind.

Gibson is far, far bigger than most bands, including Mastodon. I am not even like their products, but I'll admit that it's an historic company, of course. You *need* to know how to talk your way into a signature model, as with anything, you need to be nice, polite and willing at some point to "kiss ass". The rewards could be huge, and consequentially I suspect Bill could be getting a decent chunk of his signature model sales that go straight to his pocket. 

Brent just doesn't strike as someone like John Petrucci/Bill Kelliher - he lets his music do the talking. By doing so, he erroneously underestimated just how difficult it is to get a signature model. 

He should try PRS instead.


EDIT: This isn't about him playing multiple Brands, Bill also plays ESP.


----------



## Sicarius

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He did tell Gibson to .... off it seems, but according to him, Epiphone had different (and better) management.



They may have a different manager, but Epiphone's still owned and ultimately controlled by Gibson, so they may have just passed the job off to Epiphone to get him to quiet down.


----------



## JD27

schecter_c7 said:


> Well Gibson has made a lot of unpopular changes lately and seem to do what they want and not really care about what anyone else wants, so I guess I can see why he would have trouble dealing with them on a signature.
> 
> I still hope they eventually release a gibson copy of his V, but I might give the epi a try regardless. It looks very nice even though its black and not silverburst.



Well the management and choices they make are huge clusterf**k, but that goes without saying with them these days. Still would be cool to see the Silverburst V one day, or even a black one.


----------



## Black Mamba

Damn, I wonder what exactly went down? Anyone with eyes would know this would sell like hotcakes:


----------



## ridner

glad he is getting a sig. sucks it didnt pan out like he wanted. Epi is more in my budget though, so for that - I am happy. I would own at least one of the 2 Bills sigs if they made an Epi version


----------



## BucketheadRules

I actually prefer black on black. This is an Epiphone I'm genuinely interested in...

Also, why is Gibson's management being a p.o.s. news to anyone?


----------



## ExtendedRange

Thorerges said:


> He should try PRS instead.



New Thread: "Brent Hinds SE Signature/ He's pissed at PRS"


----------



## Blood Tempest

Thorerges said:


> EDIT: This isn't about him playing multiple Brands, Bill also plays ESP.



Since when has Bill ever had an ESP in his hands onstage? I've never seen a single picture of him with one in hand. I certainly could be wrong, but can you back this statement up? I've seen him with First Act and Yamaha, but no ESPs.


----------



## Blood Tempest

BucketheadRules said:


> I actually prefer black on black. This is an Epiphone I'm genuinely interested in...
> 
> Also, why is Gibson's management being a p.o.s. news to anyone?



Wasn't really posting that as news, rather for the comedic value. The true point of my thread was the tasty Epi V he's got there


----------



## Skullet

So does this mean no silverburst epi sig ?

Tempest go to 4 minutes in , hetfield gave Bill a snakebyte model 
http://youtu.be/ExGuX1VFht4


----------



## Black Mamba

Blood Tempest said:


> Since when has Bill ever had an ESP in his hands onstage? I've never seen a single picture of him with one in hand. I certainly could be wrong, but can you back this statement up? I've seen him with First Act and Yamaha, but no ESPs.



At 3:09 he pulls out a Snakebyte. I don't recall seeing him with it onstage, however.



Edit: 'd by Skullet


----------



## Blood Tempest

Skullet said:


> So does this mean no silverburst epi sig ?
> 
> Tempest go to 4 minutes in , hetfield gave Bill a snakebyte model
> http://youtu.be/ExGuX1VFht4





Black Mamba said:


> At 3:09 he pulls out a Snakebyte. I don't recall seeing him with it onstage, however.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: 'd by Skullet




KILLER! Thanks for showing me this, guys. I dig ESPs, so that's why I was trying to figure that one out.


----------



## Electric Wizard

Edit: 'd by a mile.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

C'mon, just need one more person to post that video, and we're good.


----------



## Skullet

First time ninjaing (me and brent learned english together ) someone 

Back on track - the black V is nice but i really do want Epi to release a silverburst one


----------



## Thorerges

Blood Tempest said:


> Since when has Bill ever had an ESP in his hands onstage? I've never seen a single picture of him with one in hand. I certainly could be wrong, but can you back this statement up? I've seen him with First Act and Yamaha, but no ESPs.





Minute 3:20. He actually said he wrote quite a bit of music on that guitar too.


----------



## Thorerges

Oops someone already posted that. Regardless, I saw him play it live in NY. I actually thought he was going to switch to ESP or something.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^WE DID IT PEOPLE!!!!


----------



## feraledge

I like the first few Mastodon albums, but they're definitely a respectable band even when they head in directions I don't care as much for. Almost surprised Gibson didn't spring on a Brent sig since even though he's apparently far cattier and less savvy than Bill, he's clearly the more iconic one and that V would sell. Face tats do that.

Either way, knowing that Gibson management is known to be explosive and indignant, I think this thread is going to stand as document to one of my soon-to-be favorite artist vs management battles. Here's to great things to come.


----------



## Andromalia

JD27 said:


> Hmmm indeed. Although, there isn't much special about either of Kelliher models (though I love both of them) minus the color and Lace Pickup.



Well, there's nothing special to _any _Gibson barring the color and pickups. They're all LPs/Explorers etc. The Kelliher explorer was interesting because it had an attractive price point for a nitro burst Gibson explorer, I paid mine like 1300 new. I wouldn't buy it today with the recent price hike it would have been something like 1900 which is out of the question.


----------



## JD27

Andromalia said:


> Well, there's nothing special to _any _Gibson barring the color and pickups. They're all LPs/Explorers etc. The Kelliher explorer was interesting because it had an attractive price point for a nitro burst Gibson explorer, I paid mine like 1300 new. I wouldn't buy it today with the recent price hike it would have been something like 1900 which is out of the question.



Which is why I was wondering if he asked for something that is not currently done on anything else they offer.


----------



## aneurysm

Thorerges said:


> Here are my two cents:
> 
> I have been a Mastodon fan since 2003. I can tell you one thing, Bill and Brent are two entirely different people. Bill strikes me as being far more educated, nuanced and definitely a better talker than Brent is. I actually exchanged a few e-mails with him and he's at the very least able to write an entire paragraph without any grammatical errors, unlike Brent.* Brent is straightforward, not extremely expressive and I doubt this kid even studied any English in school, he invested all of his energy into playing music and as a result he is (in my opinion), the better guitar player. Every single interview I've seen with Brent has been epically silly, he just doesn't know how to string together a coherent, meaningful sentence without sounding like he is stoned out of his mind.
> *
> Great Post, honestly i don´t know either Guy but i can totally relate to that.
> Same happens to me everyday at Work, Honesty is not always the best to be succesfull.
> You have to be a good Actor/Liar, otherwise you´ll have a hard Time keeping up !


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

Thorerges said:


> Woah. Didn't Bill get a signature USA series?



Probably because Bill doesnt seem like a complete asshole. The Brent dude seems like a dick at every turn.


----------



## Thorerges

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Probably because Bill doesnt seem like a complete asshole. The Brent dude seems like a dick at every turn.



I wouldn't say he is a dick, I would say he's extremely nonchalant and too straightforward. 

Look at how he credits Epiphone with coming up with a signature model for him:

*
"it only took them (epiphone)4 years to get this one wrong but at least they got it done.And the mistake was they painted it wrong instead of silver burst it's black on black which I'm in love with now so it's a great mistake"*

I would not have written that, especially after he just got dumped by Gibson (no matter how horrible the management is). If Brent was savvy he could probably get PRS to design a new shape for him, he's in the biggest metal band today. 

Here is how I would've written it:

*"Took four years of hard work, thanks to Epiphone for hooking me up with awesome flying V in black. Silverburst was the initial plan but after seeing it in black I'm so hooked!"*

Of course, I would be pissed as hell if they ....ed up my signatures paint job, I'm Brent Hinds not some low key guitarist in a local band - but still, I would be more courteous about the fact that I'm on my way to getting a signature.


----------



## Tom 1.0

Guy needs a slap. 

Boo hoo... your meal ticket guitar is the wrong colour. 

He was never going to use one anyway.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Brent Hinds is a fantastic player though.


----------



## Protestheriphery

Yet I was mailed a guitar center catalogue with a gibson "grace potter" flying v on the cover last year. I guess shes some adult contemporary artist.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Man, with an attitude like that, any company would be likely to leave him 







.....b.hind.....


----------



## TOM4S

James Hetfield once said it's hard to work with Gibson for a signature (it was the Iron Cross), and he's James Hetfield.


----------



## MrNotFlyWhiteGuy

yeah not at all surprised that gibson didn't really give a shit about giving him a signature. why would they spend all of the time and money making signature guitars, when they can put out another les paul model and make shitloads of money? they don't need a giant artist roster with a bunch of signature models when they have enough influential artists from the 60s-80s that will carry them over for the next 3 decades.


----------



## manu80

still Jason hooks has a Signature. Do you find this normal?








....


----------



## cip 123

While the Epiphone looks great, I'd love to see him with PRS if it did somehow happen PRS would have an amazing lineup this year.


----------



## aesthyrian

Is there a Hinds-to-English translator?


----------



## Pav

aesthyrian said:


> Is there a Hinds-to-English translator?



 I was wondering the same thing. Is English not this guy's first language or does he simply have the linguistic ability of an 8-year-old?


----------



## SwanWings

Well, the les paul is essentially the original sig model, and it's been their bread and butter since the 50's. I think they'll have a hard time moving on from that.


----------



## isispelican

gotta love him even if he is kind of douchey


----------



## jwade

Brent is a special dude. He's got basically no filter, and he has an absurdly huge ego. In contrast, Bill is a well-mannered, ultra chill person that very obviously thinks about everything he says. 

I don't find it even slightly surprising that Brent would have had a bad experience with Gibson, if anything, it almost explains how Bill has gotten two different model sigs out of them before Brent even got an Epi.


----------



## manu80

I read an article in a french guitar magazine about them, saying that the reporter was very surprised how those guys were.Very opposite dudes, not speaking alot to each other and also, like they were playing without being sure if the band will keep going. Bill looked melancholic a bit to him...
Still I dig Bill's LP but that Black V looks awesome too !; Hope it will be at Namm !


----------



## p4vl

TOM4S said:


> James Hetfield once said it's hard to work with Gibson for a signature (it was the Iron Cross), and he's James Hetfield.



You mean that re-issue of the white '84 Explorer w/Emg's isn't a signature? 

Hinds is a brilliant player who is kind of an asshole (Gibson Custom is a serious asshole company, so it seems).


----------



## khanate7

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Probably because Bill doesnt seem like a complete asshole. The Brent dude seems like a dick at every turn.





Its kind of actually the complete opposite in person. Brent is always drunk as shit but a nice guy and I've been in a fistfight with a stone cold sober bill kelliher.


----------



## Splenetic

I wonder if Brent would be down for a lesson exchange. I'll teach him English, if he teaches me some guitar tips and tricks.


----------



## TheStig1214

Protestheriphery said:


> Yet I was mailed a guitar center catalogue with a gibson "grace potter" flying v on the cover last year. I guess shes some adult contemporary artist.



Yeah Grace Potter and the Nocturnals are part of that adult alternative AAA crowd. Though she's absolutely smoking hot. This is their biggest hit.

Good on Brent for finally getting a sig. Honestly I thought he was the kind of guy that jumps around too much with gear to settle with one thing and get a signature anything. Christ, with amps he went from the 800 to the Diezel to the Rockerverb back to the 800 to the JMP and back to the Diezel. Pedalboard has never been the same ever. I guess the only constant was his V's. 

I can understand his coming off with a huge ego, just the kind of guy he is. Though I wouldn't agree he's a huge dick (and I'd imagine he's a little messed up with the drugs he used to take). But really, giving him black and not silverburst? The man in a band where everything is silverburst. Suck he couldn't go with Gibson.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

This is the same guy who got blitz and tried attacking the bassist for SOAD, which landed him in the hospital, not to mention there have been numerous times that he's been too drunk to play, notably around 2007 to 2009. As others have said, interviews with him are a mess. 

I know it's trendy as ever to h8 Gibson, but I can't see them just messing with Brent for the fun of it. 

All said, musically, I think Brent is great, the last two mediocre (at best) Mastodon albums notwithstanding.


----------



## Galeus708

p4vl said:


> You mean that re-issue of the white '84 Explorer w/Emg's isn't a signature?




Nope, that's just Gibson profiting over the fact that ESP can't legally sell any James Hetfield signature MX-250s


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Galeus708 said:


> Nope, that's just Gibson profiting over the fact that ESP can't legally sell any James Hetfield signature MX-250s



Eh, with how much ESP has ripped Gibson over the years, I think they're even.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Blood Tempest said:


> Pics first. She looks bad ass.
> 
> Instagram
> 
> Instagram
> 
> Here's the caption from the headstock pic:



Lol. I guess if you aren't Zakk Wylde, you don't get a Gibson sig. Nevermind the zany bullshit Zakk's been putting his name on the last 7 years or so. You gotta be a rock god with a beard like Grizzly Adams to have a go with a big time company like Gibson.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Lol. I guess if you aren't Zakk Wylde, you don't get a Gibson sig. Nevermind the zany bullshit Zakk's been putting his name on the last 7 years or so. You gotta be a rock god with a beard like Grizzly Adams to have a go with a big time company like Gibson.



Given his bandmate has gotten not one but two Gibby sigs it's not too hard to see that the only issue is Brent himself. For better or worse.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MaxOfMetal said:


> Given his bandmate has gotten not one but two Gibby sigs it's not too hard to see that the only issue is Brent himself. For better or worse.



I wonder what the communication malfunction is.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I wonder what the communication malfunction is.



Hit up some interviews with Brent, the ones on Call of the Mastodon DVD are a good place to start. 

He's not stupid. Really. He's just a little spacy, which comes from the informal education, long term drug use, and unique personality.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MaxOfMetal said:


> Hit up some interviews with Brent, the ones on Call of the Mastodon DVD are a good place to start.
> 
> He's not stupid. Really. He's just a little spacy, which comes from the informal education, long term drug use, and unique personality.



To be honest, I've never paid much attention to Mastodon. But I'll check out a few interviews with him. Doesn't he have some Lace sig pickups too?


----------



## TheStig1214

Spaced Out Ace said:


> To be honest, I've never paid much attention to Mastodon. But I'll check out a few interviews with him. Doesn't he have some Lace sig pickups too?



Yup, they're in the guitar. And he confirmed the sig will come with them.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Spaced Out Ace said:


> To be honest, I've never paid much attention to Mastodon. But I'll check out a few interviews with him. Doesn't he have some Lace sig pickups too?



He does. They're pretty awesome too. 

I'm not saying he's some wild animal incapable of translation or collaboration, but I can see how he might not be super easy to work with, especially if he's not getting exactly what he wants when he wants.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I wonder what the communication malfunction is.



Years of heavy drinking and drug abuse, lack of education, enormous ego. I wouldn't be surprised if Gibson gave him exactly what he asked for, he was just too blitzed at the time to remember what he asked for.


----------



## cip 123

TBH I think something is a bit odd here, I've always thought Brent would be easy to work with (actually anyone in Mastodon seems easy to work with) but he may have been blitzed in every interview I've seen


----------



## albertc

The one guy I cant believe cant get a Gibson signature is Matt Heafy from Trivium. They are huge and he only gets an epiphone


----------



## manu80

I thought i read he wanted to have an epiphone to be affordable for people to buy it.
Still Beaulieu only has a US model and not a pro serie yet...


----------



## Thorerges

MaxOfMetal said:


> Eh, with how much ESP has ripped Gibson over the years, I think they're even.



ESP manages to rip everyone off. I remember seeing one of their models thinking it was a PRS.


----------



## btbg

albertc said:


> The one guy I cant believe cant get a Gibson signature is Matt Heafy from Trivium. They are huge and he only gets an epiphone



Matt said something along the lines of wanting to be on stage and playing the exact same guitar his fans are playing, and in turn many of his fans are likely not able to afford a $4000+ Gibson Custom.

That being said, every interview I've ever read with Matt Heafy makes him come off like an egotistical, full of shit know it all who.. who knows?


----------



## Galeus708

btbg said:


> Matt said something along the lines of wanting to be on stage and playing the exact same guitar his fans are playing, and in turn many of his fans are likely not able to afford a $4000+ Gibson Custom.



I imagine that decision was made by Gibson rather than by Matt. I'm certain Matt would have preferred a Gibson (or both).


----------



## Thorerges

btbg said:


> That being said, every interview I've ever read with Matt Heafy makes him come off like an egotistical, full of shit know it all who.. who knows?



On the contrary, he seems like a nice guy. I can't stand trivium, but he's a hell of a guitarist.


----------



## p4vl

I love all the people mentioning the fact that Hinds is sorta crazy as though this makes him the one-and-only black sheep of music history. 

A few random examples from the top of my head: Beethoven was so out of his mind that he believed that his real father was Fredrick the Great and that Beethoven had actually fathered his nephew (if you'd asked him when either affair took place, he'd have been enraged by the insinuation due to the prudish morality of his day), Richard Wagner was practically a Nazi, Gustav Mahler was more anti-semitic than Wagner (Mahler was a self-hating jew), Sun Ra learned to play piano on Saturn, Miles Davis (google him) Axl Rose and my homies Dead & Euronymous. 

Craziness is great, from a safe enough distance.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

p4vl said:


> I love all the people mentioning the fact that Hinds is sorta crazy as though this makes him the one-and-only black sheep of music history.
> 
> A few random examples from the top of my head: Beethoven was so out of his mind that he believed that his real father was Fredrick the Great and that Beethoven had actually fathered his nephew (if you'd asked him when either affair took place, he'd have been enraged by the insinuation due to the prudish morality of his day), Richard Wagner was practically a Nazi, Gustav Mahler was more anti-semitic than Wagner (Mahler was a self-hating jew), Sun Ra learned to play piano on Saturn, Miles Davis (google him) Axl Rose and my homies Dead & Euronymous. Wonderful craziness.



I don't think anyone is making him out to be a black sheep, this is just a thread dealing with him specifically. 

Why would we talk about the wackiness of classical composers in a thread about the guitarist from Mastodon? 

Also, I refuse to believe Brent Hinds is "crazy". He's simply a character.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Thorerges said:


> On the contrary, he seems like a nice guy. I can't stand trivium, but he's a hell of a guitarist.



Yup. For example; when all that SOPA/PIPA shit was going down, I saw a ....ton of huge musicians supporting it, including Dave Draiman and Duff McKagen. From what I've seen, Matt was one of the few big-name musicians opposing it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yup. For example; when all that SOPA/PIPA shit was going down, I saw a ....ton of huge musicians supporting it, including Dave Draiman and Duff McKagen. From what I've seen, Matt was one of the few big-name musicians opposing it.



By all accounts he's a great guy.......except when he's high or drunk, which happens to be quite often from all reports.


----------



## p4vl

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't think anyone is making him out to be a black sheep, this is just a thread dealing with him specifically.
> 
> Why would we talk about the wackiness of classical composers in a thread about the guitarist from Mastodon?
> 
> Also, I refuse to believe Brent Hinds is "crazy". He's simply a character.



I didn't mention only classical composers, I also mentioned jazz and black metal guys that all had something wrong with them. The examples were meant to be far removed from Mastodon, as I don't think the behaviour of musicians (or the tendency of those around them to cover it up) has changed. 

Musicians, whether they play music that is respected by the mainstream or (in the only metal example I could think of in my previous post) Nihilistic black metal and all points in between, can have a unique interpretation of reality.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

p4vl said:


> I didn't mention only classical composers, I also mentioned jazz and black metal guys that all had something wrong with them. The examples were meant to be far removed from Mastodon, as I don't think the behaviour of musicians (or the tendency of those around them to cover it up) has changed.
> 
> Musicians, whether they play music that is respected by the mainstream or (in the only metal example I could think of in my previous post) Nihilistic black metal and all points in between, can have a unique interpretation of reality.



That's the thing though, Brent isn't "crazy" or anything or believe the space aliens in his head tell him what to do. 

He's just kind of a dick on drugs and not very bright when it comes to expressing himself verbally.


----------



## jwade

redacted


----------



## TOM4S

It is coming!!!! And in silverburst!!!!

https://instagram.com/p/6E3Dmzi1LC/?taken-by=bhinds


----------



## kevdes93

I hate Vs but ill be buying. Just as people fanboy over periphery and misha, I fanboy over mastodon and brent


----------



## BucketheadRules

I don't really care what Brent Hinds is like as a person, but he's become one of my favourite guitar players recently and I'm quite interested to see what this signature model will turn out looking like. Won't make me play like him though, will it...


----------



## cip 123

Love the look of the V and i don't usually.

I think brent just needs to find the right company, if you read this months guitar player interview with him i can kind of understand why he's a dick to some people, constantly asked the same things. He just wants to play what he plays and doesn't care too much about gear.


----------



## Possessed

I will buy for sure


----------



## Angelus

It looks like it will have great specs ans a very nice classic look.


----------



## TOM4S

I just bought the Lee Malia Epiphone... But, I'll buy this V if there is no trick like the Robb Flynn V cavity behind the pickups.


----------



## asher

SILVERBURST V YASSSSSSSSS


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That, paired with the re-designed Robb Flynn V.


----------



## gunch

Thorerges said:


> On the contrary, he seems like a nice guy. I can't stand trivium, but he's a hell of a guitarist.



Capharnaum is amazing so I always low key liked Heafy


----------



## manu80

Ok, so finally nothing at Namm 2016 ?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I've only seen him use his Epiphone once last year.



Still in the works, I guess. Or he's probably not even using it anymore.

EDIT: The funny and possibly sad part is that he ditched the Epi halfway into the performance in favor for his Gibson.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Man, I am surprised he hasn't gotten a proper Gibson signature model. I would have thought a silverburst V with his specs would be a huge seller. I would certainly dig one. Even if Gibson were pissed at him for not playing their guitars exclusively, I would have thought they'd still do it. His silverburst V is iconic at this point. When I think of Mastodon guitars, it's the first guitar I think of. Makes sense to capitalise on that.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Seeing zero mention of it here: NAMM 2016: New Epiphones! | I Heart Guitar

Guessing this never materialized. Damn shame.


----------



## themightyjaymoe

I'm surprised that there hasnt been much talk on Epiphone. I'm betting a few companies saving some reveals for musikmesse in the coming months.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Blood Tempest said:


> Seeing zero mention of it here: NAMM 2016: New Epiphones! | I Heart Guitar
> 
> Guessing this never materialized. Damn shame.





> The Critics Speak! Epiphone nails it!



...Not really. They barely unveiled anything.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

Guys, it's happening

Edit: the description says he's the "lead singer" of Mastodon??


----------



## SDMFVan

The specs are pretty sick. Lace pickups, ebony board. Might have to get one of these.


----------



## Bigfan

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> Edit: the description says he's the "lead singer" of Mastodon??



Isn't he?


----------



## BucketheadRules

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> Guys, it's happening
> 
> Edit: the description says he's the "lead singer" of Mastodon??



Well he's one of them... I dunno if they really have a "lead singer" tbh. I guess Troy is the most frontman-like.

That V is pretty cool, I like it.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

Maybe it is just that pictures, but the pickups look like they have ever so slightly more space in between them compared to a normal Gibson V. Or maybe it's just how the Lace pickups look.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Oh man, that V looks great! I'm really glad this is finally going to happen!


----------



## Miek

I'll buy one.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

If I were to ever buy a V, it would probably be this one! Love that silverburst finish.


----------



## asher

YES IT'S SILVER AND NOT THAT GLOSS BLACK PROTOTYPE

SO MUCH WANT


----------



## JD27

That is a nice looking V.


----------



## ROAR

I had a Razorback V255 that I absolutely hated and really turned me off to V's.

This is starting to change my mind, and although doesn't look very versatile is something I plan on checking out.


----------



## manu80

Good! is it me or the horns look very thin at the end ?


----------



## Blood Tempest

manu80 said:


> Good! is it me or the horns look very thin at the end ?



It think they appear that way due to the binding and the paint job.


----------



## Tesla

Being an Epiphone, I wonder how much it'll cost.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm betting around $800. Same price as the other signature models they introduced.

The horns do indeed look thinner, though. Both thinner and longer.

Here's how a Gibson V Custom SHOULD look. Shorter and stubbier horns.







It looks more like a 1958 V. The Epi looks closer to a 1967 V, but with more stuff going on.


----------



## mikernaut

Looking good. I still can't believe Gibson wont just make a version , but then again their logic has been down right baffling at times.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm guessing Brent didn't want to stroke Henry J's ego.


----------



## runbirdman

Well Gibson made one the most beautiful Explorers I have ever seen for Kelliher AND he got a Les Paul. If Brent really wanted a Gibson signature you'd think they would work it out.

Having said that, this is the only Epiphone that has caught my attention. I will seriously consider buying one if the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

runbirdman said:


> Well Gibson made one the most beautiful Explorers I have ever seen for Kelliher AND he got a Les Paul. If Brent really wanted a Gibson signature you'd think they would work it out.



From Brent himself:


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> From Brent himself:


CALLED IT!


----------



## dhgrind

Bill's explorer was pretty dope on looks the paint job is probably my favorite of all the guitars i've had (mostly black lol) but mine was so poorly made that i couldn't make myself keep it. Brent's V looks sick i hope the quality on the production models are decent enough to make them useable out of the box. 

As for Brent being a doped up ass. Have you seen the instructional video for playing some of the crack the skye material ?? https://youtu.be/Crzpm6e9xb4 

whatever he may be, i enjoy his public personality as kind've a comical turd. his chops are pretty sick too so


----------



## Vletrmx

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> From Brent himself:



Talk about a toxic bandmate situation.


----------



## manu80

The black version that looks like the gibby would have worked for me too 
Talking about the band , a french guitar mag saw them last year and interviwes them and was wondering how long they gonna keep up like that. They looked so tired, bored and not getting along pretty well that it was disturbing...


----------



## jwade

Absurdly long video demonstrating the guitar. Warning, no English subtitles, lots of rambling in Korean.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah, the body looks slightly different than a regular Gibson V Custom. Still a damn, damn good looking guitar.

Also, the price translates to around $870.


----------



## manu80

mmm...gotta watch out for these. Wanted a V , either gibson or Epi for a longtime, that may be the one....


----------



## Emperor Guillotine

dhgrind said:


> As for Brent being a doped up ass. Have you seen the instructional video for playing some of the crack the skye material ?? https://youtu.be/Crzpm6e9xb4
> 
> whatever he may be, i enjoy his public personality as kind've a comical turd. his chops are pretty sick too so


Laughing at that video. He looks so bored, and they green-screened his clothes.  I've seen other videos where he was giving a lesson or instructional or explaining a song, and it is kind of the same. Brent is not really good at explaining things; and then he has no music theory knowledge or background, so he can't just rail off exactly what it is he is playing note-for-note or why it works together, etc. Railing off fret numbers can work but might seem stupid.


----------



## Blood Tempest

jwade said:


> Absurdly long video demonstrating the guitar. Warning, no English subtitles, lots of rambling in Korean.




Sounds pretty nice in that video.


----------



## dhgrind

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Laughing at that video. He looks so bored, and they green-screened his clothes.  I've seen other videos where he was giving a lesson or instructional or explaining a song, and it is kind of the same. Brent is not really good at explaining things; and then he has no music theory knowledge or background, so he can't just rail off exactly what it is he is playing note-for-note or why it works together, etc. Railing off fret numbers can work but might seem stupid.



Man he's like my spirit animal, aside from the fact i'm actually no good at guitar but i still spend insane $$$ on my hobby. I've played for like 13 years and i'm still clueless for theory. 

The axe sounds great in that video, makes me miss my old faded V that i had. i need to stop selling off all my gear to buy other ....... I think i would've considered buying one of these if it had a tremolo bridge like a floyd or something even though thats totally not the style Bill or Brent seem to have. 

lol and for that bill kissing ass comment, maybe it is a toxic band relationship, maybe they like to .... talk each other ? who knows the band is kind've divided on wackiness Troy and Bill seem to be more normal where Brann and Brent do .... like


----------



## manu80

so now the question is where and when. Not on thomann yet....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It said April in the picture.


----------



## Randy

jwade said:


> Absurdly long video demonstrating the guitar. Warning, no English subtitles, lots of rambling in Korean.




Asian Chappers?


----------



## asher

dhgrind said:


> lol and for that bill kissing ass comment, maybe it is a toxic band relationship, maybe they like to .... talk each other ? who knows the band is kind've divided on wackiness Troy and Bill seem to be more normal where Brann and Brent do ....



Brent says it like he sees it, AFAICT. Whether he's right or wrong. 

I feel like Troy is just as goofy, he just tends to take the straight man role with the other two


----------



## Thorerges

mikernaut said:


> Looking good. I still can't believe Gibson wont just make a version , but then again their logic has been down right baffling at times.



You have to really, really work on your marketing for that. I don't know the precise details, but Hinds doesn't sound too patient or diplomatic. Bill said he emailed dozens of times about a signature model to get one.


----------



## CaptainD00M

asher said:


> I feel like Troy is just as goofy, he just tends to take the straight man role with the other two



YES

Just look at this:





But srsly as a fanboy of Masto I wouldn't mind that there fiddle stick.


----------



## Mayhew

"It was at that moment that Troy realized he had gone full retard".


----------



## manu80

who posted a Dan Spitz pic ?


----------



## Miek

I'm hoping it's just a trick of the thumbnail in that video and it's a normal V shape.


----------



## CaptainD00M

This is probably the fanboy in me talking, but does anyone else feel that the musical part of that demo just didn't quite 'get it'?

I mean sure it wasn't the classic pointy guitars through giga-pimp 3000 and here's some blues. But it just somehow seemed soulless and ill-fitting.


----------



## dhgrind

CaptainD00M said:


> This is probably the fanboy in me talking, but does anyone else feel that the musical part of that demo just didn't quite 'get it'?
> 
> I mean sure it wasn't the classic pointy guitars through giga-pimp 3000 and here's some blues. But it just somehow seemed soulless and ill-fitting.



this. I would've enjoyed some mastodon covers. if i say anymore i'll probably break into a rant.


----------



## mikernaut




----------



## Miek

Yeah in the instagram photo and the korean video, it looks like a normal V.


----------



## manu80

no pre order yet....


----------



## Miek

I'm just waiting for it to show up at a site and as long as it's in the price range i expect (700-850) i'm ready to put money down.

Hopefully i've got all my car .... sorted by then


----------



## ROAR

I'm ready to buy this. Anymore info?!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

No. This hasn't been officially unveiled yet. The only things we know are the ad Brent leaked, and the video that Korean site posted (which was probably a lot earlier than planned).


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

I will be buying this as soon as it's available. So nice looking!


----------



## manu80

If you type it in thomann search it appears but no pics or whatsoever
Edit: on demand - 819 euros
...ordered.Ì can find a FV by gibson for this prcie, but not with Ebony FB, Nor Lace signatures and that looks like a custom. And I'm more an Epi guy than a Gibson...so...
keep you posted for the delivery time


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## mikernaut

Ltd Edition huh, I wonder how many they are actually going to make then. Funny vid wish they woulda had Brent playing the guitar more in it though.

Also Interview- http://www.epiphone.com/News/Features/2016/Brent-Hinds-The-Epiphone-Interview.aspx

More pics and specs- http://www.epiphone.com/News/Features/2016/Epiphone-Ltd-Ed-Brent-Hinds-Flying-V-Custom.aspx


----------



## Miek

Any online sites have it up yet?

edit: haha that interview's great


----------



## Thorerges

Lol, they had to bring up the Metal question. Sometimes I feel Brent just doesn't enjoy interviews at all - so he'll say something because he's irritated. The dude has played on 5 heavy-as-.... records, haha - course he likes metal. 

Sig looks badass though. Typical Brent, gives no ....s.


----------



## ROAR

He does not like metal.

I need to play one of these ASAP


----------



## Miek

Should be shipping around end up next month according to Thomann, I think?


----------



## Floppystrings

"wankers"

lol


----------



## Fathand

Urgh, I was just checking V's yesterday... and this is a pretty d..n cool V.


----------



## mikernaut

Curious to see exactly how much these are going to run and how soon they will popup. I saw someone on Epiphone's Facebook say they ordered one for $800.

I hope they are solid quality, never really thought of Epiphone other then being more beginner to mid tier.

A nice Gibson V will run $4k-6k and not in Silverburst.


----------



## manu80

819 euros and delivery announced at the end of may.


----------



## Garfish

mikernaut said:


> Curious to see exactly how much these are going to run and how soon they will popup. I saw someone on Epiphone's Facebook say they ordered one for $800.
> 
> I hope they are solid quality, never really thought of Epiphone other then being more beginner to mid tier.
> 
> A nice Gibson V will run $4k-6k and not in Silverburst.



Thomann says around 930usd (but that is incl. danish taxes which are high)


----------



## asher

This is competing fiercely for my tax return this year.


----------



## Blood Tempest

> Man, I like flying V's a lot...because they fly.


----------



## manu80

yeah that line made me smile like crazy !!!!


----------



## Miek

I'll test it with the one I get


----------



## mikernaut

So where did you find one in stock Miek? I hope you post bunch of pics and a review when yours shows up.


----------



## asher

Are they actually up on any US retailers...?


----------



## Miek

mikernaut said:


> So where did you find one in stock Miek? I hope you post bunch of pics and a review when yours shows up.



Haven't seen it in stock anywhere yet. But I promise I will test if it is capable of flight via levitation


----------



## Miek

Long and McQuade have it listed on their site now. Not in stock yet tho


----------



## JD27

Preorder from Zzounds for estimated April 15 in stock date at $799.

Epiphone Limited Edition Brent Hinds Flying V Custom Electric Guitar


----------



## Miek

It's up on AMS, too, with an expected delivery date of the 13th. It falls within AMS' three month and eight month payment plan if anyone was curious.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> Preorder from Zzounds for estimated April 15 in stock date at $799.
> 
> Epiphone Limited Edition Brent Hinds Flying V Custom Electric Guitar



Yay my prediction was right. 

Quite a lot of guitar for the price.


----------



## Miek

Definitely. Getting conflicting info on whether it has the shadow kill pot though.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

Wow, yep, it's settled, I'm gonna buy this


----------



## TheStig1214

This or Fluff sig? So hard to choose.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

TheStig1214 said:


> This or Fluff sig? So hard to choose.



This×10,000


----------



## Randy

Why not both?


----------



## Blood Tempest

TheStig1214 said:


> This or Fluff sig? So hard to choose.





RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> This×10,000



I vote this, personally.


----------



## bnzboy

I have only heard the newest Mastodon album last month and was totally hooked. Design, specs and price are all spot on GAS-licious.


----------



## Andromalia

The specs are pretty nice. Never heard those Lace pickups but I love those I have in the Golden Axe a lot, and the alumitones I have in my Warmoth strat also are stellar, so I'd say that guitar is a pretty good deal.
I wish Gibson would put up the jack inside the higher horn like it's done on RR guitars though. So much more practical.


----------



## asher

Is the Fluff sig limited? Because if not, this this this


----------



## bnzboy

I thought Epiphones were still made in Korea but this particular model seems to be made in Indonesia. Nothing against the country but I never played a guitar I liked that was made in Indonesia (ie. Ibanez, low end LTD). This one seems a lot cooler and worth more money than those low end models. The price range is getting close to those guitar that are made in Korea (which I still love). Hopefully this one is an improvement.


----------



## extendedsolo

This guitar looks pretty cool. The pickups alone would run you 150-200 on MF or wherever else. Looks like it could be a solid guitar though. Definitely more bang for your buck than the Bill Kelliher model. 

Has anyone tried that Lee Malia epiphone? I thought it looked pretty cool, but haven't seen that many around. I would think this would be about the same quality level.


----------



## Miek

bnzboy said:


> I thought Epiphones were still made in Korea but this particular model seems to be made in Indonesia. Nothing against the country but I never played a guitar I liked that was made in Indonesia (ie. Ibanez, low end LTD). This one seems a lot cooler and worth more money than those low end models. The price range is getting close to those guitar that are made in Korea (which I still love). Hopefully this one is an improvement.



Are you sure it's Korea? I thought it was Chinese.


----------



## bnzboy

Miek said:


> Are you sure it's Korea? I thought it was Chinese.



I meant that some of them were made in Korea, at least that's what I thought. I still want to try this guitar out though. I have heard the neck is quite fat and I like fat necks.


----------



## Miek

Guitar is no longer listed on American Musical Supply, and ZZounds page says it's not longer available? what?


----------



## asher

...could it have sold out that fast?


----------



## Miek

Dunno. I got my order in and haven't gotten an email about it or anything.
edit: I mean I got my order confirmation but no shipping alert or anything that implies that my order was cancelled.

edit 2: holy .... i just reawlized i joined this forum 9 years ago


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

bnzboy said:


> I meant that some of them were made in Korea, at least that's what I thought. I still want to try this guitar out though. I have heard the neck is quite fat and I like fat necks.



Pre-2003 ones are Korean. Everything after 2003 is Chinese I believe.


----------



## bnzboy

asher said:


> ...could it have sold out that fast?



Oh man I hope not I am still debating whether I really want this guitar or not


----------



## asher

bnzboy said:


> Oh man I hope not I am still debating whether I really want this guitar or not



Hah, me too..


----------



## bnzboy

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Pre-2003 ones are Korean. Everything after 2003 is Chinese I believe.



ah man I am so behind when it comes to guitar history. I sure hope this one plays better than a new Gibson flying v I tried at a local store.


----------



## Rolanthas

I won't do the same mistake I did with Jeff Waters' first sig. I actively put off buying it when it was in stock everywhere for years and years, then sold out in like a weeks time after it was discontinued. Still can't even locate a second hand one where I live. Missed the only listing I've seen by like a minute even.

Very anxious to see / try this. Our Epi dealer is quite timely, so it shouldn't take months for it to arrive here after the ww release.


----------



## manu80

Just appeared here
Epiphone Ltd Ed Brent Hinds Flying-V Custom SB


----------



## Miek

Anyone else who bought one get a shipping notification yet? I'm wondering if the shipment was just delayed, and that's why it's listed as discontinued on some sites?
I haven't got any emails about mine either way, so who knows.


----------



## manu80

well on Thomann it's marked as "back in stock on May 30th"
is that the next shipment after the first batch or the whole batch they'll get I don't know.


----------



## Miek

So AMS cancelled the charge to my card so who knows what's going on here. It's kind of unsurprising considering the history of Brent trying to get a signature guitar.


----------



## Miek

More shots up on Zzounds, and apparently it's Indonesian made.

Epiphone Limited Edition Brent Hinds Flying V Custom Guitar


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Some dude on Reddit got one.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Guitar/comments/4fjcmo/gear_my_epiphone_limited_edition_brent_hinds/


----------



## mikernaut

I kinda found it mildly amusing that they were complaining it was $800 and maybe not worth it, it looks great, I agree, but the build quality is still in question. I still have reservations . I've put my $ and time into trying plenty of gear so I'm kinda on the other end of the thought process ,.. thus being it's "only" $800? I'm not sure if will hold it's own against the rest of the current collection.

I'd love to test it out against a Gibson Custom shop V and see how the $800 Hinds Sig. vs $5000 ( or so) Gibson stack up against each other.

TLDR - guitar looks amazing but is it really going to be that good for the price point?.


----------



## bnzboy

To me this is a budget-guitar in disguise of a custom shop V look which is great for folks who cannot afford a customshop guitar; I think of it as owning an LTD model based on an ESP customshop guitar. Might look similar but the quality difference will be quite obvious. I gave some thought and decided not to go for it because of the neck size. I went to a local store and tried a VOS 58 lespaul and the neck is a baseball bat. I thought Root strat profile was big but but maybe not so big for someone.. so my whole concept of "big necks" has changed now. This neck size was way too much for my hands.


----------



## feraledge

bnzboy said:


> To me this is a budget-guitar in disguise of a custom shop V look which is great for folks who cannot afford a customshop guitar; I think of it as owning an LTD model based on an ESP customshop guitar. Might look similar but the quality difference will be quite obvious.



Yes, it is an Epiphone Signature guitar. No disguise necessary.


----------



## CaptainD00M

^^

What Feraledge said.

Why is this even a thing?


----------



## Randy

You know you've absolutely hit the wall on "talking about guitars = playing guitars" when we're having an empassioned discussion about the QC on a guitar literally nobody in this thread has seen in person, muchless played or owned.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Randy said:


> You know you've absolutely hit the wall on "talking about guitars = playing guitars" when we're having an empassioned discussion about the QC on a guitar literally nobody in this thread has seen in person, muchless played or owned.



THIS.
That's a large reason I take many threads and comments here with a grain of salt.


----------



## N3cr0p57

Made in Indonesia. They are in the wild. Got mine Saturday, April 23 - 10 days after ordering on the 13th.
Quality is very good.










Any questions?


----------



## asher

Yeah, when are you putting up a full review?


----------



## Miek

Very cool. Do you mind me asking who you ordered from? 

And is it just me or is the finish a little more vibrant than the other two silverbursts?


----------



## Señor Voorhees

My guess is that it's just in the forefront so the flash is reacting with it more. I'm really tempted to get one of these, but I surprisingly can't convince myself I need another guitar.


----------



## Miek

Yeah that's what I figured but all the photos I've seen of it so far are a lot more flattering than the thunderhorse's stock photos were.


----------



## N3cr0p57

Miek said:


> Very cool. Do you mind me asking who you ordered from?
> 
> And is it just me or is the finish a little more vibrant than the other two silverbursts?



Ordered from Music Pro Barrie, Their Supplier is Yorkville Sound. All in Canada.
$1275.77 CDN Taxes in.

Compared to the Thunderhorse, it is way more metallic.
Compared to the Les Paul it is slightly brighter.


----------



## manu80

Ebony board ? Looks light...
Looks nice


----------



## BucketheadRules

I would totally rock one of these in black with gold hardware.

I also want them to bring back the Jeff Waters signature V, that thing looked killer.


----------



## Triple-J

BucketheadRules said:


> I would totally rock one of these in black with gold hardware.
> 
> I also want them to bring back the Jeff Waters signature V, that thing looked killer.



Epiphone brought back the Jeff Waters signature V for 2016 I had the chance to play one this weekend pickups were cool but it's a bolt on model now which may be a deal breaker for some.


----------



## bnzboy

How do you feel about the neck size?


----------



## manu80

on the signature side, epiphone announces a forebird bonamassa and a jason hook explo and a snow falcon (seen on thomann)...


----------



## Blood Tempest

manu80 said:


> on the signature side, epiphone announces a forebird bonamassa and a jason hook explo and a snow falcon (seen on thomann)...



Epiphone Heavy Guitars - Thomann UK

AN EXPLORER 7?! 

Not a Jason Hook fan by any stretch of imagination, I just hope its not tacky looking like the other pics I've seen of the guy playing guitar on a quick search. Blegh!


----------



## exo

Blood Tempest said:


> Epiphone Heavy Guitars - Thomann UK
> 
> AN EXPLORER 7?!
> 
> Not a Jason Hook fan by any stretch of imagination, I just hope its not tacky looking like the other pics I've seen of the guy playing guitar on a quick search. Blegh!



Uhhhh, yeah, DEFINITELY wanting specs and a pic of this! A affordable(ish) authentic, 7 string explorer? OK, you haven't complete and undivided attention......


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

Apparently it's a mahogany body with a flame maple veneer in a black burst finish :O


----------



## N3cr0p57

bnzboy said:


> How do you feel about the neck size?



Don't expect to shred on this guitar. I really like Thin, fast Ibanez necks. This is NOT an Ibanez neck. It's wide and thick and sticky. Having said that, I'm loving it. It just adds to the authenticity of the 58 vibe it has going on. It's very comfortable.


----------



## N3cr0p57

manu80 said:


> on the signature side, epiphone announces a forebird bonamassa and a jason hook explo and a snow falcon (seen on thomann)...



So glad this V was released before Toki's Snow Falcon, I would have jumped on it just as fast and then would have kicked myself when the Brent Hinds model came out.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

Blood Tempest said:


> Epiphone Heavy Guitars - Thomann UK
> 
> AN EXPLORER 7?!
> 
> Not a Jason Hook fan by any stretch of imagination, I just hope its not tacky looking like the other pics I've seen of the guy playing guitar on a quick search. Blegh!



I'll buy a bunch of them provided they're not like his ....ty Gibson signature that they're still trying to ditch. I just want a proper 7 string explorer, and an Epiphone would be great.


----------



## Andromalia

Eek, the snow falcon is gonna end up being an epiphone ? :/
About a 7 string explorer, they already have done one that wasn't more expensive than anything else.


----------



## manu80

Anyways we need more pics of this V. Plz


----------



## rewihendrix

N3cr0p57 said:


> Don't expect to shred on this guitar. I really like Thin, fast Ibanez necks. This is NOT an Ibanez neck. It's wide and thick and sticky. Having said that, I'm loving it. It just adds to the authenticity of the 58 vibe it has going on. It's very comfortable.



FWIW, some people find those necks easier to shred on than ibbys.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

Andromalia said:


> About a 7 string explorer, they already have done one that wasn't more expensive than anything else.



Are you talking about the Gibson? If so, they were made a good while back, cost ~$2000, and ceased production before I even got into 7 strings. On top of all of that, they came with soap bar EMG's which isn't a deal breaker for me, but certainly not ideal. I'd still buy a used one if I could find one, especially for a decent price.


----------



## Andromalia

Yup, I'm talking about those, although "a good while back" likely isn't the same for you and me. To me it's just "a few years ago" (I'm 43) ^^
They do have soapbar routes, but there are now plenty of other EMGs to pick from, it's no longer 707 or bust. "Limited" Gibson models aren't hard to get when they are released, I had no problem getting a kelliher which was supposedly a 400 guitars run "only".


----------



## mikernaut

Sweetwater has it listed for preorder Epiphone Brent Hinds Flying V Custom - Silverburst | Sweetwater.com


----------



## Chokey Chicken

Andromalia said:


> Yup, I'm talking about those, although "a good while back" likely isn't the same for you and me. To me it's just "a few years ago" (I'm 43) ^^
> They do have soapbar routes, but there are now plenty of other EMGs to pick from, it's no longer 707 or bust. "Limited" Gibson models aren't hard to get when they are released, I had no problem getting a kelliher which was supposedly a 400 guitars run "only".



I just meant that they haven't been publicly available for a handful of years. Probably going a bit too far off subject here, but I only got into explorers/actually learning guitar when guitar hero 2 came out for 360 in 07. I didn't start getting into 7 strings until maybe 2012, and that's when I could only afford $200-$400 guitars. I don't see the explorers pop up on ebay too frequently, or at all for that matter. They're not hard to snag up if they're on your radar when they release, but for me I was .... out of luck. 

I just hope if Epiphone really does do a 7 string sig, that it's not like his Gibson one. That stupid toggle route thing was fugly. Guess I could always just make my own pickguard though.

As for on topic, Sam Ash also has the Brent V's as a "temp out of stock, order now."


----------



## dhgrind

mikernaut said:


> Sweetwater has it listed for preorder Epiphone Brent Hinds Flying V Custom - Silverburst | Sweetwater.com




you bastard preying on my mastodon love 
between this and the aristides i have on the way what am i to do. oh guitar fever. its burning my wallet up.


----------



## Rich5150

The Sam Ash around the corner from my house has one in stock. Didn't have time to check it out but it looks killer.


----------



## asher

Rich5150 said:


> The Sam Ash around the corner from my house has one in stock. Didn't have time to check it out but it looks killer.



Do what must be done.


----------



## Rich5150

asher said:


> Do what must be done.



It looks killer and as much as i love the '58 body style I tend to stay away from anything with the Gibson name attached, Its a personal preference. If one comes up used though id take interest.


----------



## Miek

Update: Does not fly under own power. Light enough to throw long distances and impale invading Normans


----------



## dhgrind

my wallet hates you. V on order. probably my favorite guitar shape. i loved my faded v that i sold huge regret there. here's to hoping this epiphone is worth the $$$.


----------



## N3cr0p57

Here's hoping yours doesn't come in f**kd like mine. Could be October before I get a replacement.


----------



## Miek

That sucks dude. Mine has come in and it's definitely an interesting change in pace for me in a lot of ways. The neck is thicker than what I'm used to on Ibanez necks, not surprisingly. The frets are also smaller. It still works for me though and is really fun to play.


----------



## N3cr0p57

For the short time I had it, It was a total blast. I too am used to skinny Ibanez necks but am loving the neck on the V. 
Hopefully the service centre can get the electronics sorted out quickly. It's nothing structural, It's just got a buzz like a bad ground. Just gut it, drop in new electronics and get it back too me. I miss my new baby.


----------



## dhgrind

i'd be fine with electronics replacements. i won't be happy with sloppy hardware installs, ....ed frets or ....ed up binding/paint


----------



## asher

Ordered one from Sweetwater. They're currently waiting for more units, which is fine, because it's getting shipped home, so I wouldn't get to play it until like the 22nd anyway.


----------



## bnzboy

N3cr0p57 said:


> Here's hoping yours doesn't come in f**kd like mine. Could be October before I get a replacement.



Bummer! What happened to the first one?


----------



## Blood Tempest

bnzboy said:


> Bummer! What happened to the first one?





N3cr0p57 said:


> For the short time I had it, It was a total blast. I too am used to skinny Ibanez necks but am loving the neck on the V.
> Hopefully the service centre can get the electronics sorted out quickly. It's nothing structural, It's just got a buzz like a bad ground. Just gut it, drop in new electronics and get it back too me. I miss my new baby.


----------



## asher

asher said:


> Ordered one from Sweetwater. They're currently waiting for more units, which is fine, because it's getting shipped home, so I wouldn't get to play it until like the 22nd anyway.



Apparently they're not expecting any until July. Welp.


----------



## dhgrind

asher said:


> Apparently they're not expecting any until July. Welp.



lol good to know, guess i'll be getting this just before my aristides is finished.


----------



## N3cr0p57

I probably could have fixed it myself quicker, but I thought, I just spent $1275 CDN on this thing, I shouldn't have to fix it. Now I feel all dirty inside with someone else fingering my girl.


----------



## asher

dhgrind said:


> lol good to know, guess i'll be getting this just before my aristides is finished.



That's what Sweetwater guy said. Samash shows it as in stock, though...


----------



## mikernaut

So does it ship with a case? gigbag? or just boxed up?


----------



## Miek

It doesn't come with a case or gigbag unfortunately.


----------



## asher

I'm going to see if I can get my Sweetwater order cancelled and then grab one from Sam Ash.


----------



## dhgrind

does sam ash check their instruments before sending them? i know zounds never did.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Most places don't, I'm sure. I'm not even 100% convinced Sweetwater actually does their little checklist thing. Every guitar I've bought through Sweetwater arrives just as good or bad as any guitar I've ordered from the likes of MF, GC, zZounds, etc.

If you could get one immediately through Sam Ash, I'd just take the chance. Considering they get shipped through varying climates anyway, there's a good chance they'll need a good setup on arrival anyway.


----------



## dhgrind

you do have a point. i'm just basing my experience off of buying from zounds i've gotten 2 lemons, buying from sweet water i've gotten 1 iron label ibanez that didn't have any playability issues like the rest apparently had and a prestige that i've had 0 issues with at all.

i've never dealt with sam ash or really heard anything pro/con from them. 

I'm sure they both are pretty similar in quality of service even if sweet water claims they do their "55 point inspection"

upon inspection with BBB sam ash has less complaints than sweet water does. however i don't know if its due to volume of sales, luck of the draw on products they receive, or poor handling.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

I'm betting they're pretty close to on par with each other. Odd though that sweetwater trails, as Sweetwater customer service has always been good to me. I don't have any experience with Sam Ash, but I've seen their name tossed around every now and again, and the consensus seems to be pretty much par for the course. That is to say a handful of folks who are thrilled, a handful who are absolutely not thrilled, and the majority of folks who just stay quiet like me... I haven't had any experiences with one retailer that I haven't had with another, save for the one time a guitar from sweetwater developed finish cracks on the neck a month or so after getting it. They were really cool about getting things moving with Epiphone, who ended up replacing the guitar. (the bonus being that the new guitar had a prettier veneer than the returned one.)

It's all personal pref. It's always a gamble when you order guitars online, but if the return policy is good, there's really no reason to stress too much about it.


----------



## dhgrind

well i cancelled with sweet water and put in for sam ash, lets all cross our fingers i don't get a lemon.


----------



## asher

dhgrind said:


> well i cancelled with sweet water and put in for sam ash, lets all cross our fingers i don't get a lemon.



Let me know if it actually gets confirmed as in stock!


----------



## manu80

Pushed back to june on thomann site...
They're hard to get!
Apparently on a french forum one guy seems to have it already
Infos on the way


----------



## dhgrind

i'm not sure if they're in stock or not yet, they've only emailed me to tell me they need a forwarding address since they can't ship to apo

something that sweet water has never had a problem with....

just to let anyone know, sam ash did have them in stock but they sold out last night as i was completing my order


----------



## asher

I got a shipping confirmation from Sam Ash today for order placed two days ago.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

asher said:


> I got a shipping confirmation from Sam Ash today for order placed two days ago.



Spiffy. You'll have to let us know how it plays when you get it in. I'm super tempted to place an order for one of these things. If I wasn't in the midst of parting together a Warmoth build, I probably already would have placed an order.


----------



## asher

Señor Voorhees;4579611 said:


> Spiffy. You'll have to let us know how it plays when you get it in. I'm super tempted to place an order for one of these things. If I wasn't in the midst of parting together a Warmoth build, I probably already would have placed an order.



Not gonna be for another two-three weeks till I'm home, but I will.


----------



## dhgrind

i may have mine before you asher. but we'll see how the military mail treats me this time around.

btw whats our favorite mastodon song ? i'm really digging asleep in the deep lately.

http://www.thegearpage.net/board/index.php?threads/ngd-brent-hinds-vee.1699619/ these pictures show some really great "sparkle" effect.


----------



## manu80

Guy on the french forum was living abroad. Pushed back on thomann til mid june. And they think it will arrive later..


----------



## bnzboy

dhgrind said:


> i may have mine before you asher. but we'll see how the military mail treats me this time around.
> 
> btw whats our favorite mastodon song ? i'm really digging asleep in the deep lately.



sick music video with a cute cat in it too


----------



## Miek

dhgrind said:


> i may have mine before you asher. but we'll see how the military mail treats me this time around.
> 
> btw whats our favorite mastodon song ? i'm really digging asleep in the deep lately.
> 
> http://www.thegearpage.net/board/index.php?threads/ngd-brent-hinds-vee.1699619/ these pictures show some really great "sparkle" effect.



Yeah I'm pretty satisfied with the finish. The only way it could be better is if was possible to age to green like the old silverbursts but c'est la vie


----------



## megaboogie7

Hi guys, I am new here. 
I mostly hang out at TGP and rig-talk but I thought I'd post it here too. 

I just got mine safely delivered at work from Sam Ash. 
I've inspected the guitar and I am happy to report there's no flaws other than I need to do some minor setup: action adjustment(too low as of now with fret buzzes) along with new strings. This is my 2nd time buying from Sam Ash online, so far it's been a very good experience.

So far I dig it, it's very light, the silverburst looks beautiful. 
The neck feels great, little thinner/flatter by the nut than my Gibson '58 reissue and easier/faster to play(I am a fat neck guy although I am not too picky). 
One thing that doesn't list on the epi website, is the kill switch button by the knob which is pretty cool.
I only got to play unplugged but I will report back with playing thru my rig after I get out of work. 

Here are some quick pics I took:


----------



## Miek

You can look forward to it. It sounds great. The pickups are some of the hottest I've ever played so be ready for that.


----------



## manu80

aaahhh...white binding, not yellowish vintage stuff ! nice !


----------



## asher

I am excite.


----------



## N3cr0p57

Those pictures are torture. I miss her so much. Thanks for posting.


----------



## dhgrind

megaboogie7 said:


> Hi guys, I am new here.
> I mostly hang out at TGP and rig-talk but I thought I'd post it here too.
> 
> I just got mine safely delivered at work from Sam Ash.
> I've inspected the guitar and I am happy to report there's no flaws other than I need to do some minor setup: action adjustment(too low as of now with fret buzzes) along with new strings. This is my 2nd time buying from Sam Ash online, so far it's been a very good experience.
> 
> So far I dig it, it's very light, the silverburst looks beautiful.
> The neck feels great, little thinner/flatter by the nut than my Gibson '58 reissue and easier/faster to play(I am a fat neck guy although I am not too picky).
> One thing that doesn't list on the epi website, is the kill switch button by the knob which is pretty cool.
> I only got to play unplugged but I will report back with playing thru my rig after I get out of work.
> 
> Here are some quick pics I took:



is the buzzing due to the fretwork or just low action and a back bow ?


----------



## megaboogie7

dhgrind said:


> is the buzzing due to the fretwork or just low action and a back bow ?



I thought it was just the action, but I discovered it had zero relief with the truss rod really tightened.
I need to loosen it more hopefully that will fix the buzzing on the low strings.
Disregarding the fret buzzes, the guitar plays and sounds great.


----------



## metale

Congrats, the guitar looks great and seems to be really fun.


----------



## megaboogie7

Just thought I'd report back since I've spent some quality time with it together.


The guitar came from the factory with its truss rod tightened all the way. I had to do like 3 full rotations to get some relief.
After the setup, it sounds and plays much better now! no more annoying fret buzzes.
The guitar is well made, no finish issue or anything bleeding, no sharp frets, no faulty pots and decent fret work. 
The "1958" profile neck shape is bit flatter and thinner than my R8 neck. I dig thick necks, the neck feels sturdy.
The pickups are quite hot, they have nice low mid with warmth yet not muddy and can cut nicely. I really dig the neck pickup, as it gets very articulate and cutting when soloing. The kill switch knob is fun to use and works well, it's a nice fun gimmick to have.
Overall I am happy with it, a sexy silverburst custom V look with nice features(thick neck, ebony board, Lace Sensor pickups).


----------



## dhgrind

well i should've just waited for sweet water. due to sam ash not shipping to apo, and me having to use a forwarding service the forwarding service saw fit to put my box on a slow boat which takes at least 8 weeks to get here. once again ....ed by serving america.


----------



## asher




----------



## Dekay82

megaboogie7 said:


> The pickups are quite hot, they have nice low mid with warmth yet not muddy and can cut nicely.


How does the bridge pickup compare to a 500T? I've been eyeing the Hammer Claw to replace my explorer's bridge pup, as it's a bit too feedbacky for my taste.


----------



## megaboogie7

Dekay82 said:


> How does the bridge pickup compare to a 500T? I've been eyeing the Hammer Claw to replace my explorer's bridge pup, as it's a bit too feedbacky for my taste.




I do have the 500t in my Gibson SG Baritone. 
They both are hot pickups but the 500t sounds more saturated/muddy to me with more treble in the SG. 
The Hammer claw sounds warmer/less sterile with nice clarity in the V.


----------



## dhgrind

got her in today. I was at work checked my email and quite literally ran back to my car shouting "I forgot something at home brb"

there was no packaging material inside the main box a little disappointed by that. I did a quick lookover on the axe and then put it on the stand. more to come in a few hours while I spend all night tweaking and jamming. -Update- There was a small bit of packing material at the bottom of the box, which is probably why the following issues were to be had. 

so here it is, in word format i'm taking a break tonight to write my experience so far. i like to go with the bad first.

the guitar took an obvious couple wacks on the upper horn upper side, scuffs and a paint chip missing from what i assume is the laziness to secure the hex key that was flying around the box. The neck has what looks like a paint crack running from one side to the other from the joint , the headstock also seems to show signs of a possible crack near the nut. Binding and paint separation is a bit wonky, paint splotches on the binding, no fish eyes though. Hardware was a bit loose and the truss rod was f**king cranked down for a back bow (wtf) the input jack was free spinning. 

The good ? well i think its pretty the silver burst really appeals to me and from like 4 feet away its hard to tell its imperfect in every single way lol. After adjusting the truss rod with like 5 hearty turns to loosen it up it didn't sound like a choked chicken and more like a meaty heavy metal machine. Its the first time i've actually liked the way the middle position sounds. The neck is thick like a good woman should be. the fret ends are actually pretty good, and no dead frets either. not too heavy but not feather light. Its a flying V and i love flying V's. It sounds great through my KSR ARES with a V30 loaded Avatar cab + SD 805 OD 

Am i uber butt hurt over how it arrived ? yes. Do i know if i'll keep it? Unsure i'll sleep on it. Is it pretty? yes!

Should i have waited for sweet water to send me one instead ? probably. 

Its been raining non-stop here so no outdoor shots anytime soon but i might gather the dog children for another round of guitar glamour shots.


----------



## N3cr0p57

That sucks that she came in all banged up. I would not accept that. Of course, I've been waiting 3 weeks so far to get mine back from a simple ground issue.
I was told that a replacement won't be available til October. Can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

Yeah, that's a bummer. Mind boggling that they didn't pad the box at all. I'd return it, which is saying something as I'm pretty lenient with how things arrive. 

It's one thing if it was properly packed and arrived dinged up. That kind of thing just happens sometimes. I've had guitars from all retailers arrive in poor condition not of their own fault. (including sweetwater.) But to just have a guitar sort of free floating around in a box is insane. Especially something like a V.


----------



## dhgrind

i'd be out like 300$ in shipping by the time the replacement came in...


----------



## asher

Bummer 

Mine was bubble wrapped and padded fine...

Now that I've gotten to do a visual inspection on mine:

Overall looks phenomenal. Some areas where the slight creaming on the binding is not consistent, a couple specs of random crap (and I think one tiny piece of painter's tape) under the clear in a few spots. On the bottom horn there's a very thin bit where I think the masking tape for the silver spray stuck out a little far from the binding... I thought it was a glue line at first, but I think you're seeing a thin strip of mahogany. A few fret tool marks in the binding by the upper frets that you can kinda feel. Bends feel grindy - frets may need a polish pass (or these stock strings are terribad?). Hardware is all super secure though, and no finish cracks or anything. It's lighter than I expected - I think a hair lighter than my 1527. So it handles really well for its size. The neck profile feels real nice too, it's a little less chunky than I was getting from a few descriptions.

I don't have my rig here yet and won't till Tuesday (I think), so I can't tell you the electronics actually work or how it sounds


----------



## megaboogie7

That really sucks... sorry to hear that. 
Did you get it from sam ash? If it arrived damaged, I'd call them. No reason for you to pay both shipping since it was not your fault.


----------



## dhgrind

megaboogie7 said:


> That really sucks... sorry to hear that.
> Did you get it from sam ash? If it arrived damaged, I'd call them. No reason for you to pay both shipping since it was not your fault.



the unfortunate part is that it went from sam ash to shipitapo a forwarding company that put it in oversized post meaning it got chucked on a boat here. it is sam ashes fault for the crap packaging but i doubt they'll do anything but offer to accept a refund.


----------



## TemjinStrife

Ugh, I was hoping Epiphone QC had gotten better since the awful couple of Thunderhorses I played. Sounds like it hasn't improved


----------



## dhgrind

epiphone brent hinds - Album on Imgur heres some of the damage / QC issues. cause believe me they're numerous. 

After cranking up the amp idk how i feel still, she looks fantastic. the frets need to be polished and the hairline cracks on the neck have me a bit worried. Overall it sounds very mastodon-esque but it doesn't resonate even close to what my ibanez was doing. 

i'm contemplating returning it and just getting an ltd ec-1000 in silver burst since i've got that bug now...


----------



## bnzboy

dhgrind said:


> epiphone brent hinds - Album on Imgur heres some of the damage / QC issues. cause believe me they're numerous.
> 
> After cranking up the amp idk how i feel still, she looks fantastic. the frets need to be polished and the hairline cracks on the neck have me a bit worried. Overall it sounds very mastodon-esque but it doesn't resonate even close to what my ibanez was doing.
> 
> i'm contemplating returning it and just getting an ltd ec-1000 in silver burst since i've got that bug now...



well I am glad I did not purchase it. The model still looks amazing to me but QC is a big deal.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

dhgrind said:


> epiphone brent hinds - Album on Imgur heres some of the damage / QC issues. cause believe me they're numerous.
> 
> After cranking up the amp idk how i feel still, she looks fantastic. the frets need to be polished and the hairline cracks on the neck have me a bit worried. Overall it sounds very mastodon-esque but it doesn't resonate even close to what my ibanez was doing.
> 
> i'm contemplating returning it and just getting an ltd ec-1000 in silver burst since i've got that bug now...



As the brand new owner of an LTD EC1000 in silver burst I am in favor of this idea, you can find them used for at or belown $400 and the quality is really worlds better than any other instrument in that price range, I'm currently at 2 LTD 1000's and looking for a 3rd


----------



## manu80

not because the QC comment( .... happens on a model but the other can be ok so it's not a generality) i decided to remove my preorder at thomann. Just found a 2006 Gibson V for the same price so...


----------



## Miek

Man it's a bummer you got such a ....ty example. That shouldn't have slipped through the cracks.


----------



## asher

Got to try it plugged in yesterday, finally. Agreed with the quick pickups review above: very Mastodon, middle position sounds *great*. Again the neck isn't as thick as you might think (my 84 LPC feels a fair bit chunkier) and it and the frets are pretty damn comfy. Going to chuck some thicker strings on and probably toss it into D, may attempt ....ty Mastodon cover clips.


----------



## N3cr0p57

Who's got this guitar? Can you do a little testing for me?
Turn up your amp, Dirty channel, Overdrive.
Is your guitar buzzing? Touch metal and it stops? 
The Canadian Epiphone Distributor (Yorkville Sound in Pickering) is telling me that my guitar is "Working properly and as designed"
Please give me feedback. I checked 10 other guiitars that don't do this. Are these Lace pickups really that noisy?


----------



## Chokey Chicken

I have a handful of guitars that buzz until you touch metal to complete the ground circuit. Some guitars do it worse than others, but most do it to some degree. I also live next to a radio station, and if I don't touch the strings/metal with high enough gain, I get dudes speaking in french coming through my amp.


----------



## megaboogie7

N3cr0p57 said:


> Who's got this guitar? Can you do a little testing for me?
> Turn up your amp, Dirty channel, Overdrive.
> Is your guitar buzzing? Touch metal and it stops?
> The Canadian Epiphone Distributor (Yorkville Sound in Pickering) is telling me that my guitar is "Working properly and as designed"
> Please give me feedback. I checked 10 other guiitars that don't do this. Are these Lace pickups really that noisy?



I think you just need a setup, mine was setup real bad out of the box too. 
After the setup it plays and sounds great. 
I dont find the lace sensors particularily noisier than other high gain pickups.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

Nice demo by one of the tastiest YouTube Guitarists, seriously this dude deserves more credit.

https://youtu.be/-1enUI5jQ3Q


----------



## fps

Gonna bump this one up - what's the word? Are people still using and enjoying these guitars? Are they comparable to a Gibson and are they stage and recording ready?


----------



## Andromalia

The consensus so far is, those guitars are inconsistent and you have to pray to get a good one without finish defects. Electronics are otherwise solid and the Hind pickups are good. Try before you buy or order from a site with a return policy. Chances are, they'll get better overtime if they made more than one run, as first runs are iffy most of the time when we talk <800 guitars


----------



## dhgrind

As inconsistent as it was, it's still one of my favorites to play. I like the neck profile, the tones, and the looks.


----------

